# heres some pics of first catch/bobcat



## twd22285 (Dec 19, 2007)

hey all just got a bobcat thought i would show off a little. :beer:


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Good job! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Traper109 (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice cat if you dont mind what was your set up?Congrats keep up the good work.


----------

